# Tradefest 2007



## malachii (10 February 2007)

Anyone going to Tradefest 2007 - Or - did anyone go to last years one and can give a bit of feedback as to if it was worth it?

malachii


----------



## nizar (10 February 2007)

malachii said:
			
		

> Anyone going to Tradefest 2007 - Or - did anyone go to last years one and can give a bit of feedback as to if it was worth it?
> 
> malachii





Tradefest??


----------



## malachii (11 February 2007)

Sorry - here's the link.

www.tradefest2007.com.au

malachii


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 February 2007)

malachii said:
			
		

> Sorry - here's the link.
> 
> www.tradefest2007.com.au
> 
> malachii




It sounds like a lot of dosh to pay so that the sponsors and "experts" can spruik their trading black boxes and companies to investors. They should be paying those who attend.

Garpal


----------



## professor_frink (12 February 2007)

from the website-


> call to register now at the
> early-bird price of $695.
> Hurry. Offer ends soon.



surely they can't be serious  

I'll go if someone pays for me  

Any offers???


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 February 2007)

What bands are playing there is it like the big day out LOL.


----------



## Agentm (12 February 2007)

regurgitator


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:
			
		

> What bands are playing there is it like the big day out LOL.




Skyhook and the ASIC's


----------

